# Rocket giotto evo v2



## 387ena (Jun 28, 2017)

I am new on the forum, so I introduce myself with equipment from Bosnia and Herzegovina.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice setup. Welcome to the forum


----------



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks awesome, very jealous


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









A super looking set up there. All shiny and new - I think


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wo doesn't like a shiny rocket


----------



## 387ena (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes its ali new.

Upgrade Gaggia C


----------



## dennisepi (Sep 26, 2016)

Welcome! Nice setup


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Sweet setup hope it brings you many years of great coffee beverages


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Very nice Mate Welcome


----------



## 387ena (Jun 28, 2017)

Thx


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome, Nice set up









Good to see another Quamar M80 on the forum. How are you finding it?


----------



## 387ena (Jun 28, 2017)

I bought it for auction at around 230 €, 8 months old and I have an account guarantee and about 1200 doses. So as new.

For now I'm happy with it.


----------

